

Show HN: Get Anonymous Answers from People You Know - Anonymous_Pal
http://sure.press/

======
realusername
I'm just reposting the comment I've put on the old thread you've done before:

It's pretty unusable for me, here is how it looks like:
[http://postimg.org/image/xnl2k7f1j/full/](http://postimg.org/image/xnl2k7f1j/full/)

~~~
Anonymous_Pal
Sure Thanks! After we rest a bit (we did this in less than 24h), we will start
making web more useable and less buggy for everyone :)

